# Unique Detail : Aston Martin Rapide Correction Detail



## unique detail (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi All,

Here we have an Aston Martin Rapide that came in for a Correction Detail last August, got to be my favorite colour Storm Black the fleck in the paint is mad under the right lights.
After a lengthy discussion with the client who wanted the paintwork as new we decided on a light correction detail to remove the marring and light scratching from the paint which was obviously caused by the previous owners washing techniques.
Customers choice for protection was in the form of PolishAngels Viking Shield.

Rather than ramble on i will let the pictures do the talking as Im not the best story teller

The normal wash procedure was carried using the 2BM of course, wheels where cleaned using IronX and the car clayed using the Zaino claybar, wheel arches where cleaned out with Megs APC and Tardis used to remove the tar





































Once the wash procedure was carried out the car was taken inside and dried using compressed air and a mammoth drying towel. below are some pictures of the general condition of the paint some with 50/50 shots.














































The above pictures gives a general idea of the task in hand not to bad by all accounts, well not as bad as some we have to deal with anyway, the client told me that he had only owned the car for three weeks and the dealership that supplied the car had had it freshly detailed three days prior to his collection apparently the detail consisted of a full correction to all the paintwork, to be totally honest I was baffled as to were any form of correction work had taken place 

right without boring anyone onto the finished result after some 40+ hours later.





















































































































































































Well if you got this far thanks for taking the time to read this post :thumb:

ATB
ANDY​


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Another marvellous example of you're detailing skills boss


----------



## R14CKE (Aug 10, 2012)

Amazing looking car even better with out all them swirls!


----------



## jonnyw59 (Jan 31, 2009)

Love it, great finish!!!!

Can I ask what light source your using? The one you have sitting on the floor. 

Thanks.


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

Fanbloodytastic.


----------



## diesel x (Jul 27, 2013)

Great work, and nice flake pop.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Great work andy


----------



## DodgeMaster92 (Dec 10, 2012)

Very nice indeed !!!!!!!!


----------



## ITSonlyREECE (Jun 10, 2012)

Lovely work :thumb:


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Chig a wa wa :thumb:..


----------



## Bevvo (Feb 1, 2013)

Absolutely stunning. Beautiful curves showing off the deepest finish which has got to be better than when it left the factory.:thumb:


----------



## Scooby doo (Nov 15, 2013)

That is a serious transformation there mate, stunning work ...


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 31, 2013)

Great work :thumb:


----------



## awoogar (Aug 27, 2013)

I think all these details should have a pic of the customers face as they see what a fantastic job you guys do to there cars.
Great work..


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

It did'nt look to bad until scrolling down to the 50/50 pic.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks amazing:thumb:


----------



## AGRE (Sep 25, 2008)

Pop Pop Pop! the flake is insane, once you've cleared at the cr*p out the way!

Detailed before, my ar*e.. Now its detailed 

Looks stunning :thumb:


----------



## Prestige Detail (Aug 27, 2012)

nice one :thumb::thumb:


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

dooka said:


> Chig a wa wa :thumb:..


That's what I was thinking  Looking good Andy :buffer:


----------



## 738ALR (Sep 8, 2009)

Absolutely cracking job!


----------



## Dingabell (Apr 9, 2008)

Fantastic finish, fantastic shine and amazing fleck!


----------



## deano93tid (May 8, 2013)

Excellent job, love the flake pop!! :doublesho


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Brilliant job!


----------



## unique detail (Jan 26, 2012)

jonnyw59 said:


> Love it, great finish!!!!
> 
> Can I ask what light source your using? The one you have sitting on the floor.
> 
> Thanks.


50W Led purchased from the bay of E.:thumb:


----------



## Neno330 (Dec 19, 2013)

beautiful car & nice job


----------



## RocnRola (Sep 16, 2012)

*Stunning*

Stunning


----------

